# What Is Your Grooming Method?



## GSDLover_Forever (Nov 5, 2006)

I bought this Shed 'n' Blade from Kroger. It works WONDERS! I also have this two-sided brush. It's got a soft brush one one, and a slicker type on the other side. I use the Shed 'n' Blade first, then I take the soft brush and brush some of the hair off, the the Shed 'n' Blade again, then the soft brush, etc.. I takes almost an hour to do a good job!

How about you all? 

Oh yeah, I end up looking like the bigger version of a GSD afterwards!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I just give them a good brushing. I saw this thing the other day called the "Fur-minator" it looked like it would be great, but I didn't get it b/c it was a bit expensive. So, right now I just brush them a couple of times a week.


----------



## ZeusofBillyJo (Feb 9, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: GSDgirlALI just give them a good brushing. I saw this thing the other day called the "Fur-minator" it looked like it would be great, but I didn't get it b/c it was a bit expensive. So, right now I just brush them a couple of times a week.


I wouldn't think of using the Furminator, I had it and used it, but all it caused was a real pain as it caused severe split ends on the dogs so I would urge against using it


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

i use the furminator and love it..no split ends here! although i probably only use it once a month.

everyone will probably laugh at this..but i dont really "groom" either of our dogs. they get a bath if they are muddy, they get brushed if they are shedding alot..which really isnt that much..our older girl gsd would have tufts and tufts of hair coming off, we had to brush her all the time. I do not know if it is their food, age or what, but i really dont even brush that much







..or maybe i have just gotten more tolerant of all that hair


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

I got a blower. Just blows the hair and dirt right off. I heard something about germans not really washing their dogs? That blew my "show wash on a grooming table" mind. So I've been trying it out, just toweling them off and using the blower.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Our routine: 
bath once a month
clean ears once a month
furminator once a week
dremel nails once a week
brush teeth once a week


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm such a dork and love to pamper my kids:

Thorough brushing with slicker and undercoat rake once a week
Nail trim weekly

Monthly bath routine (using the grooming tub & equipment at the doggie spa we have at work):

1. Shampoo with either Miracle Coat tea tree oil shampoo, or Double-K Emerald Black moisturizing shampoo for dark and black coats

2. Towel dry, then apply Miracle Coat Leave-In Lusterizer Conditioning Spray w/ Tea Tree Oil

3. Blow dry and fluff w/ forced air dryer

4. Light spray all over with BioGroom Mink Oil spray (coat conditioner, dirt/mud repellant, and sunscreen)

4. Final spritz with Fresh n' Clean doggie cologne. 

They typically don't need to be bathed that often, but they get drooled on and roll in the dirt with the other dogs at daycare every weekend, so they get pretty gross.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

We brush everyday - collie she sheds year round! Ozzy just likes the attention. Undercoat comb, top coat slicker...... To be honest I've pretty much given up on fighting Ozzy and Sandi on their nails, groomer's once a month, every six weeks.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

I use a Kong Zoom Groom on Risa once a week. Of course, she doesn't have an undercoat.









She is bathed as needed. Usually after rolling in something gross.





















Otherwise, she is just wiped off or rinsed off.

I Dremel her nails every 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use a rake. I spritz the coat with Miracle Coat and brush. I also have a Zoom Groom, a blade, and a slicker. I never use the blade b/c it breaks the black hair that's not supposed to come out and I don't really use the slicker b/c it doesn't brush deep enough. The Zoom Groom is OK but sometimes it also pulls off the black hair. When she needs a full bath, I go to the pet store and use the station (bath and dryer).


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Grooming?









Chama is a permanent press dog. She gets brushed every few months and gets a bath or two in the summer. She likes to roll in things so she does get frequent spot baths with a washcloth and doggie shampoo. So does her collar. 

I brush Rafi with the furminator once a week but I do it lightly. He hasn't had a bath yet and won't until the summer, probably. When I first adopted him he was kind of smelly but after 3 weeks of good food and supplements and several washes in the rain and snow, he doesn't smell anymore. 

We are out in the rain and snow a lot so they are always getting natural showers and their coats are nice and clean. 

Both dogs get muddy a lot. When that happens I wipe off the mud with a damp towel and then brush off whatever I miss. 

As for their nails: I trim the dew claws when necessary. Otherwise I've never had to cut my dogs' nails because we walk so much and the pavement keeps them filed down. Actually, I do sometimes have to trim Chama's nails now because her gait is uneven and some nails don't touch down.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

When you guys say "Dremel Nails" what exactly does that mean? I've never heard that before. Is that just another name for saying getting their nails trimmed? 

Thanks, for the feedback regarding the furminator. It would probably be more useful for my Golden Retriever than my GSD. 

As, far as baths and etc, which I didn't include in my first post  

Nail trim every 2 weeks. 
Ears cleaned once a week 
Teeth brushed twice a week. 
Ava, gets a bath every 2-3 months. My Golden Boy ... he gets bathed as needed as he LOVES to roll around in the mud


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

A Dremel is a small hand tool with a rotating grinder/sander on the end that is used to file the nails down, a lot like the ones you see used in nail salons. They're very easy to use and are good for giving a rounded, smooth edge to the nail. It's also harder to "quick" the dogs using this tool. 

Here's a link describing the tool and how to use it, with great pictures:
http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for the link. That looks pretty interesting. I know in the article it says that it doesn't hurt the animal but I would think it would burn them a little bit.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

As long as you don't hit the quick, its no different from using a nail file on your own nails. No feeling in the nail


----------



## denwil2007 (Apr 15, 2007)

the dremel rocks... except Chase keeps trying to touch it when I'm grinding his nails.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

When I took Cooper and Ava to get their nails cut last week at the Vet, I asked the Tech about the Dremel and she said .... "Well, let's try it" Cooper was fine with it, didn't bother him a bit. Ava on the other hand was not a happy camper! I think it was the noise that she didn't like. She sat there like a good girl and let the tech work her magic, but was she ever ready to get the heck out of that office!


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Molly doesn't get much grooming. She only gets a bath when needed. She has only had about 4 baths in her entire life (she is 3). She gets brushed with the furminator about once a month and a little more during her heavy shedding times. We dremel her nails every Monday







That is about it.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't bathe the dogs unless they get into something. I brush, massage and trim toenails once a week in the winter (brush more in the summer), brush teeth and clean ears as needed. That's about it. I use a rake and a slicker. 

I have been told many times not to spend the money for a Furminator, so I didn't.


----------

